#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands National Parks >  >  Phrae - Doi Pha Klong National Park

## dirtydog

*Doi Pha Klong National Park*
 
*Phrae*

Doi  Phaklong National Park is located in Long District, Prae Province. It  once  was Suan Hin Maharaj Park that was built for honoring His Majesty  the King in the celebration of his 5th cycle birthday. 

Doi Phaklong is  the source of Yom River. 

Its outstanding spot is Phukhao Hin Pakarang  (the coral mountain) or Rong Hin Taek (the cracked rock channel)  happening from the hollowing and movement of the face of earth.  

The  area is wonderful and beautiful scenery to see. And there are many  sightseeing spots awaiting the travelers throughout the year. This gains  more and more tourists year after year.

*Geography*

The landscape is of  high steep mountains laying from north to south. Some areas are plains  on mountains with stones naturally coming out from the ground.
*
Climate* 

According to its high  mountain ranges geography and its diversity of plant, the weather  climate of Doi Pha Gong National Park is generally cold particularly in  Winter Season which average temperature is 8-12 degrees Celsius. In  Summer Season, average temperature is about 30 degrees Celsius.  Rainy  Season started from May to October which everyday is often raining.

*Flora  and Fauna*

Most of the area is mixed deciduous forest inserted  with dry evergreen forest and Dipterocarp  forest There are rare and  nearly extinct wild animals e.g. mountain goat, barking deer, black  bear, warthog and various birds. In the streams in the forest, there are  many kinds of small fish, reptile and amphibian found.

----------

